# Aayla Secura, Jedi Master



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

1/6 kit by Advance Sculptor - Aayla Secura, Twi'lek Jedi Master. This was my big resin kit project for this summer. I really like the sculpt.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Where's the blindfold and the Pinata?

Seriously nice paintwork though. I have the Star Wars Unleashed version of this character. Not as big but pretty nice!

Max Bryant


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

MightyMax said:


> Where's the blindfold and the Pinata?
> 
> Seriously nice paintwork though. I have the Star Wars Unleashed version of this character. Not as big but pretty nice!
> 
> Max Bryant


Thanks! Yes, I have the Unleashed figure as well - did a repaint of it:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice work! I really like the blue you used.


----------

